# schwinn predator



## mpr455 (Mar 2, 2010)

i am offering my schwinn predator for sale. this bike is in near new condition. i have had this bike since new. serial#go882. supposed to be an 82 this bike was raced a few times and never crashed or bent. chrome is in excellent condition. has red anodized acs style wheels, ame hand grips, mks pedals, california lite pads. viscount seat, has comp-3 tire on rear, snake belly(original) on front. front tire is bald. rear is good. has mx hand brakes with team schwinn dust covers. i also have original owners manual. i will ship anywhere at your cost. asking $200 obo. if your looking for a true survivior that needs nothing. from the early days of bmx this is it. pm me for any info you may need-thanks mike


----------

